# Wagons in Ireland!?



## deise (Nov 9, 2011)

dont know does anyone still do that here, most wagons are parked up


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

there was a crowd around shannon that used to rent them,most likely one of the ones that have stopped operating now,i havent seen any about for years now


----------

